# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Controlador para aquario

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

A tecnologia de hoje em dia permite-nos ter os nossos sistemas controlados por mecanismos electrónicos que nos são oferecidos por vários fabricantes.

A questão que pretendo levantar nesta votação é precisamente para podermos vir a concluir queal será a melhor opção

Algumas das soluções:

AQUARIUM CONTROLLER SYSTEM da Aquatronica

AQUASTAR da IKS

Aquacontroller III PRO da Neptune System

Aqualine C da Aqua Medic

Biotopus II da Elos

----------


## Rui Pereira

Julio, tenho aquatronica e por enquanto não tenho problemas, é certo nas medições que faz, tem muitas funções e é facil de utilizar.Aconselho  :SbOk:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

o aquatronica que taes  faz teste a que tas satisfeito.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Mandem-nos todos cá pra casa para exprimentar que depois conto-vos o que acho deles!

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Mandem-nos todos cá pra casa para exprimentar que depois conto-vos o que acho deles!



 :yb624:   :yb624:  

ou então aqui   :yb665:   faço testes prolongados se quiserem   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

eu não votei em nenhum pq não tenho  mas, gostava de saber se alguem tem o biotopus da elos e qual a opiniao que tem

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Tenho aquatronica a 3 anos e estou bastante satisfeito.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Falta na lista de opções o Profilux da GHL...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## marcoferro

é dificil escolher , sempre temos tendencias em escolher ou dizer que o que temos ou o que tivemos é o melhor,  :yb624:

----------

